# any news on what clubs have new u15, u16/17 and u81/19 status from USSDA?



## Kante (Jan 17, 2020)

am assuming communication to the clubs will be going out soon...


----------



## watfly (Jan 17, 2020)

Haven't heard anything.  My recollection is that info came out really late last year, like March.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 17, 2020)

watfly said:


> Haven't heard anything.  My recollection is that info came out really late last year, like March.


Don't count on much ussda didn't even take applications for 20-21.   

Just a short interest survey form this year, don't call us,  we likely won't call you back kind of deal but thanks for the contact info & interest anyway.


----------



## watfly (Jan 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Don't count on much ussda didn't even take applications for 20-21.
> 
> Just a short interest survey form this year, don't call us,  we likely won't call you back kind of deal but thanks for the contact info & interest anyway.


Interesting.  It does seem like the DA is in a wait and see mode right now.


----------

